# So.... I'm walking around Pier I today and....



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That's a very nice story!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you were rewared for your hard work Great job!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nice to have your rescue work recognised.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth

Congratulations to you! What a DIFFERENCE you made in the dog's life and that lady's!! Can't think of a better Christmas Present!!

Ken and I have only done one home visit in our ENTIRE LIVES, but I was thrilled to do a home visit for a dog at BEST FRIENDS in Kanab, Utah.
A couple who lives half hour from us adopted Ruger!!!


----------

